# Which graphics card is better



## binay00713 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Which graphics card is better for laptop?
Nvidia Geforce gt 420m
 or

Ati Redaon HD 5650*


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

5650 is way better..

Notebook GPU Benchmark


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya, as Manju said, mobility radeon is better than GT 420M....in fact it is slightly better than even GT 520M


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

420M is an entry level solution. HD5650 is a midrange gaming solution but can run games with full details. 

BTW which laptop are you referring to? Dell XPS series vs Sony/Acer?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

GT 525 is better than 5650 cause it has 96 sp's compared to 48 in 520. Lots of sandybridge based notebooks are coming with gt525 at the 40-45k mark.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

But actually GT525 is a bit slower than 5650...
@OP did u consider 5730?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

There is also this gt 540 now and has appeared in some sandybridge notebooks. Don't know about prices yet.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

^Yep gt540 in gr8...
OFF-Topic : my frnd bought ASUS N53SV-XE1 - $899(ntel Core i7-2630QM, Nvidia GT540M Graphics with 1GB DDR3 VRAM) its awesome..

I doubt GT540 is avail in india..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

^^Yes its available. Dell gives it in its sandybridge based xps notebooks as an option over gt 525.

Check *this*.

i7 2630 + gt 540 @ 59k


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

By the way, there is another excellent Sandy bridge laptop available from ASUS,  A53SJ at a very reasonable price:-
Core i5 2410Q
4 GB DDR3
500 GB HDD
15.6" LED backlit display @ 1366X 768
GT 520M 1 GB GDDR3
3 USB, 1 eSATA
Altec Lancing Speakers

Free gifts incude Laptop Bag, USB Speakers, USB Keyboard and 1 headphone

all the things are coming @ 37.5K


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ That is one heck of a deal. Op should consider asus A53 in his list.


----------



## binay00713 (Apr 24, 2011)

Cilus said:


> By the way, there is another excellent Sandy bridge laptop available from ASUS,  A53SJ at a very reasonable price:-
> Core i5 2410Q
> 4 GB DDR3
> 500 GB HDD
> ...



I came to know about this laptop in a showroom Yesterday & then returning home i checked about GT 520M
According to my knowledge GT520M is an entry level graphics & it is a class3 graphics card(according to  notebookcheck.net).
You can't play modern games like Battlefield Bad Company 2 even in medium details.
GT 420M is way better than this.



Sam said:


> 420M is an entry level solution. HD5650 is a midrange gaming solution but can run games with full details.
> 
> BTW which laptop are you referring to? Dell XPS series vs Sony/Acer?


*Between 
Dell Insipron 14R(core i3,3gb ram,320gb hdd,HD5650,14")

Acer 5742G(core i5,3gb ram, 500gb hdd, GF 420M,15.6")

But some are saying that Acer laptops are built on low quality & not durable
Is that true *


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 24, 2011)

well i would wait for laptops with GT540, acer 5745G has is but its presently unavailable in india id wait for it, acer gives great bang for the buck


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

binay00713 said:


> But some are saying that Acer laptops are built on low quality & not durable
> Is that true [/B]



Acer laptops with GPU will fade out in performance in ~2 years...

Acer laptops w/o GPU is the best VFM Laptops...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

binay00713 said:


> GT 420M is way better than this.



i think GT520 is nothing but a rebadged GT420.



binay00713 said:


> Dell Insipron 14R(core i3,3gb ram,320gb hdd,HD5650,14")
> Acer 5742G(core i5,3gb ram, 500gb hdd, GF 420M,15.6")



if i remember correctly, Cilus have the Acer & its build quality is descent.



binay00713 said:


> But some are saying that Acer laptops are built on low quality & not durable
> Is that true



all manufacturers makes premium as well as budget laptops. some comes with tons of problem & some with a minor one here & there. so i'll suggest to search some user opinion on both these laptops before making a decision purely based on performance.


----------

